# hello from saskatchewan



## bowfishinChris (Aug 9, 2012)

hello everybody. im from south sask. i liked this forum and decided to join up. looks like this place is loaded with good info and good people and will be a go-to place for me while i go through the process of setting up my martin saber again after a broadhead fell on my string. (keeping them in their own separate case from now on) anyhow a little info on me is that i really enjoy bowfishing, used to do lots of target shooting, and hopefully i can find time between university classes this year to get some shooting in.


----------



## Ijaw (May 12, 2012)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## nevius (Mar 4, 2011)

Welcome aboard:darkbeer: A Saskatchewan hunt is on my bucket list:thumbs_up


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

Chris.


----------



## bowfishinChris (Aug 9, 2012)

thanks for the welcome, definitely like the attitude of this forum. :thumbs_up hopefully going to be getting back into shooting more regularly, i gotta learn how to set up my bow from parts this time tho so im hoping the forum can help get me shooting more accurate than ever before.


----------



## THE BULL (Feb 24, 2009)

Welcome to AT...Enjoy!!


----------



## Scorched (Aug 4, 2012)

Welcome!


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)




----------

